# Rice Pudding recipe needed



## BaseballGal (Jul 29, 2016)

Does anyone have a good and easy to make recipe for rice pudding that uses only natural ingredients? I love rice pudding and I used to buy Kozy Shack's all natural rice pudding but the price has gone up so much that I can now only afford it as a very special treat. I have a box of rice in the house and plenty of milk so if anyone has a good recipe that doesn't require too many other ingredients, I'd be very happy if you could share it. Thanks.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 29, 2016)

If you're interested I can give you a recipe for Thai rice pudding. It uses coconut milk and jasmine rice. I'll look up my grandfather's rice pudding recipe too.


----------



## Fern (Jul 29, 2016)

I love rice puddings, my basic recipe is, 1 pint milk, 2 tbspns rice, sugar to taste, few drops of vanilla or lemon essence, sprinkle with nutmeg. Bake on a low heat for at least 2 hours, it is the slow cooking that makes it lovely and creamy.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2016)

My mother used to add raisins.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 29, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> My mother used to add raisins.



Yes!  Mine did too.


----------



## BaseballGal (Jul 31, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> If you're interested I can give you a recipe for Thai rice pudding. It uses coconut milk and jasmine rice. I'll look up my grandfather's rice pudding recipe too.



Thanks for the offer of the recipe. I can't use coconut milk and I don't think whole milk can be substituted. 

I forgot to mention in my earlier post that I can't use any recipes with eggs because I'm allergic to them.


----------



## BaseballGal (Jul 31, 2016)

Fern said:


> I love rice puddings, my basic recipe is, 1 pint milk, 2 tbspns rice, sugar to taste, few drops of vanilla or lemon essence, sprinkle with nutmeg. Bake on a low heat for at least 2 hours, it is the slow cooking that makes it lovely and creamy.



Sounds delicious. Can it be cooked on the stovetop for a shorter amount of time instead of baked? I'm really bad about leaving the oven on for a long time because I know I'll forget about it until I smell something burning. The oven, unfortunately, doesn't have an automatic shut-off timer on it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2016)

I make vanilla cornstarch pudding by package directions, then fold in cooked rice. Around Christmas, my mom used to add chopped candied fruits (like fruitcake mix) and toasted slivered almonds. I don't particularly like raisins unless they are sultanas.


----------



## BaseballGal (Aug 7, 2016)

debodun said:


> I make vanilla cornstarch pudding by package directions, then fold in cooked rice. Around Christmas, my mom used to add chopped candied fruits (like fruitcake mix) and toasted slivered almonds. I don't particularly like raisins unless they are sultanas.




Thank you. That's a great idea and so easy to do. I'll have to try it with Jell-O's white chocolate instant pudding. Sounds delicious.


----------

